# Dorico iPad version one time purchase



## Melmelly (Aug 29, 2022)

Hello, I've just joined this forum.

I have been using Dorico iPad free version for a while and today I made one-off purchase to get 'full access' to all the features as I needed engrave functions to layouts. I do have access to the engrave section, but I'm not being able to change the size of text/system field at all. I have been trying to swipe the green line and blue line on the screen and feeling pretty helpless... 
The video that Dorico provides show all sorts of flexibility but it's for Mac version (my husband has the Mac version and checked) but shown under Dorico for iPad section of YouTube. 

Do you know if iPad version has the same function and I am missing something basic, or iPad version do not have the function to freely change the size of text/system area? Or do I manually insert numbers for the margins etc from page layout? 

I would be grateful if someone could help me. I tried to look for some answer spending nearly whole day without success.

Thank you in advance,
Melmelly


----------



## ptram (Aug 29, 2022)

Melmelly said:


> Do you know if iPad version has the same function and I am missing something basic, or iPad version do not have the function to freely change the size of text/system area?


Dorico for the iPad has more or less the same features of Dorico Elements for the desktop. You can find a comparative table in Steinberg's web site.

Paolo


----------

